

How The World's Fastest Supercomputer Was Paid For: Stimulus Funds - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/11/18/federal-stimulus-funds-drive-world%e2%80%99s-fastest-supercomputer/

======
protomyth
I hope we fund more supercomputer projects. One of the good things about SDI
was the supercomputer funding.

but...

I really question using economic stimulus money for this. That money is meant
to get people working now, not research. $19.5 million could have started a
lot of small businesses.

